# Maids in Dubai



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

Quick question.

I get a lot of these 'maid available' cards slipped in under my door. The thing is, I'm a bachelor consumed by work and I barely have time to maintain my pad. I do try sorting the apartment on weekends but it doesn't work.

What I want to know is.

1. Is it legal to call these maids and pay them. Aren't they technically working for you or something? I dont intend to call them every week but twice a month to get my apartment ship-shape.

2. Are they really maids or is there is something im missing. :confused2:

3. How much should I pay them to tidy up a studio apartment? Just so that I dont get ripped off.

Much thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

It is illegal, but a lot of people use them (even we used to). The rate is usually 25 Dhs per hour, but could be higher depending on the location. 
Just be aware that in case there is ANY issue with the maid which requires you to call the police, you should not because you will be fined 50K Dhs for employing someone who you have not sponsored. So don't keep anything valuable which can be stolen and keep an eye on the maid when she's around. These maids are generally here on someone else's sponsorship and looking to make some more money through odd jobs


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know how things work in Dubai but of course I have a maid here in Egypt... if you are a single man I would hire a maid through an agency, pay the extra and keep yourself safe, dont put yourself into a position that you could be blackmailed


----------



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

rsinner said:


> It is illegal, but a lot of people use them (even we used to). The rate is usually 25 Dhs per hour, but could be higher depending on the location.
> Just be aware that in case there is ANY issue with the maid which requires you to call the police, you should not because you will be fined 50K Dhs for employing someone who you have not sponsored. So don't keep anything valuable which can be stolen and keep an eye on the maid when she's around. These maids are generally here on someone else's sponsorship and looking to make some more money through odd jobs


Yes, those are exactly the things I'm worried about. I dont think I'll be ok with keeping an eye on the maid. I rather save the time and effort and do it myself. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know how things work in Dubai but of course I have a maid here in Egypt... if you are a single man I would hire a maid through an agency, pay the extra and keep yourself safe, dont put yourself into a position that you could be blackmailed


Yea. I think I'd be better off going that route.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Bachelor Pad ?

Go through an agency. Keep it all legal and in plain sight.


----------



## frenchfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

careful, as a bachelor you cannot hire a maid full time or live in - stick to agencies that provide them by the hour, the hourly rate for a minimum of 4 hours tends to be dhs 25-35
best of luck from the perfect help


----------

